

How To Use The HTML5 Notification API - paulund
http://www.paulund.co.uk/html5-notifications

======
lbotos
The second example (send url) didn't work for me on Chrome 22.0.1229.94 OSX
10.8. The first worked fine. Just an FYI.

~~~
vrwarp
"Heads up. Important change coming to HTML5 notifications.
createHTMLNotification() is going away because it was removed from the spec."

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/+GoogleChromeDevelopers/posts/8v...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+GoogleChromeDevelopers/posts/8vWo8hq4pDm)

------
abarth
You should really use "new Notification" rather than "createNotification"
because "new Notification" will be supported by browsers other than Chrome:

<http://www.w3.org/TR/notifications/#api>

~~~
tagawa
Similarly, you should check browser support with window.notifications as well,
rather than just window.webkitNotifications.

~~~
abarth
Based on the discussion in the W3C, I would expect other browsers to implement
"new Notification" rather than implementing the window.notifications factory
object because the factory object doesn't really serve any purpose. We'd like
to remove the factory object from WebKit eventually once folks have switched
over to the unprefixed API.

------
sethish
I read this as "Non-fiction API" and got really excited. Alas, I guess I'll
just have to keep [building](<https://gitenberg.github.com>) that myself.

------
sethish
I read this as "Non-fiction API" and got really excited. Alas, I guess I'll
just have to keep working on that one. <https://gitenberg.github.com>

